# Location in Macbook Air Firefox driving me insaaaaane



## Phyrebrat (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi all,

I am going to lose my sanity in a bit. I'm in south Brittany in France, and when I opened Firefox, I got a pop up box asking me if I wanted to enable location. As I was going to see what kind of historical sites and activities there were here, I foolishly clicked 'yes'.

But now I am trying to shop online and everything is defaulting to Euros and french delivery etc. I have installed an add on called change geolocation - no help, changed the time and date in settings to GMT, cleared my history and cache, but nothing has worked.

Please can someone help? I've Googled and all the results that have seemed helpful are not... I really need to have these T-shirts ordered and delivered before I get back to work next week!

Many thanks

pH


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 1, 2018)

Can you use a different browser until you can correct it?


----------



## J Riff (Apr 1, 2018)

I ditched Firefox, went back to Opera, and it cleared up a few problems.


----------

